# The Grey Lady -New Pics of my 1/350 TOS Enterprise



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I took some more shots of my Round 2 TOS Enterprise today using my space backdrop. This time I adjusted aperture and exposure settings and used three bright lamps to improve depth of field. These are the best pics of the Grey Lady to date...

Note: The images below have been color corrected (too much yellow previously) per the suggestion of John Payne in his subsequent post. 
I thank him and others for their honest critique and suggestions...


IMG_5895 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5898 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5900 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5902 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5907 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5909 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5911 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5913 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

New pics...


IMG_5915 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5925 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5928 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5930 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5931 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5934 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5936 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5937 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

New pics...


IMG_5939 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5940 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5942 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5943 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5949 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5950 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Byoooteous!
If you can color-correct the pics to kill the yellow tint, it'd be perfect.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice.
Regarding John P's suggestion, if you have Photoshop, just punch the "auto color" button for the last shot, but that gives you a green primary hull, so you might want to do it manually. (In that shot, the primary hull is lit or painted a different hue than the rest of the ship, so that shot won't give you a completely grey ship without some secondary colour correction (masking).)

Here's what the auto-color button does:


Here's auto-color with 10M, 20B on top of it:


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

John P said:


> Byoooteous!
> If you can color-correct the pics to kill the yellow tint, it'd be perfect.


I love messin' with other people's stuff....:hat:

Tried the "optical printer effect."


----------



## Guns Akimbo (Nov 4, 2013)

TrekFX said:


> I love messin' with other people's stuff....:hat:
> 
> Tried the "optical printer effect."


That looks like a shot straight out of the TV episode.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Last pics...


IMG_5954 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5959 by trekriffic, on Flickr


IMG_5960 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> Nice.
> Regarding John P's suggestion, if you have Photoshop, just punch the "auto color" button for the last shot, but that gives you a green primary hull, so you might want to do it manually. (In that shot, the primary hull is lit or painted a different hue than the rest of the ship, so that shot won't give you a completely grey ship without some secondary colour correction (masking).)
> 
> Here's what the auto-color button does:
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but, unfortunately, I don't have Photoshop on this laptop so I used MS Office 2010 to adjust color settings for amount, hue, and saturation. I think they look better now. I removed and reattached all the photos above after the edits.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Fantastic! Gives me renewed enthusiasm to finish mine!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

TrekFX said:


> I love messin' with other people's stuff....:hat:
> 
> Tried the "optical printer effect."


Nice! Has more of the "graininess" like the original. Feel free to do more my friend!


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

You have done a great job of replicating the effect of photos taken in the 1960s. Very well done!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

TrekFX said:


> I love messin' with other people's stuff....:hat:
> 
> Tried the "optical printer effect."


That's really nice!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks, Trekriffic! Your photos gave me a BIG smile on a day I really needed one! Your shots are SO reminesnt of the ones used in the original show, and your model is perfect!

Larry


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I think I nailed this one just about right. I wanted a pose that resembled Doug Drexler's spacedock image from the 2010 SOTL calendar which is just amazing IMO. 
My crewman is in a different window on the rim from his though. 


IMG_5900 like Drexler by trekriffic, on Flickr

Drexler's Spacedock Image:

drexler_sotl_2010_r02 small by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Remember the old B&W studio beauty shots?

When you can recreate a shot of the studio model with your build... you done a good build!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

TrekFX said:


> Remember the old B&W studio beauty shots?
> 
> When you can recreate a shot of the studio model with your build... you done a good build!


*Oh now really that's just marvelous!*

thesquireofgothoshd149 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Those are fantastic! They really look like the 11-footer on screen! Great job on both the images and the build!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! That is one BEAUTIFUL build
For a second there i thought i was looking at screen grabs from tos.

That says a lot about how much work you put into that kit, And it payed off in spades:thumbsup:

Actually reading through these big E threads, There are a lot of talented modelers here that really did beautiful work on their builds.

At this time, I still have a long way to go with my Enterprise build.
I am only at the initial primer and prep work so far, But as soon as i get to the lighting, Will try and post some progress pics.

I actually tried to upload some in progress photo's from my pc but i guess they are to large?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

spocks beard said:


> I actually tried to upload some in progress photo's from my pc but i guess they are to large?


If you are trying to attach thumbnails there is a maximum size restriction imposed by the forum admins.
You are better off saving them to a photo sharing website like PhotoBucket or Flickr! and posting image links from there to here.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, The picture files were way to big to upload via my pc, So instead of trying to downsize them, Will look into pic sharing web site. Cheers!


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Great, great pictures and model. Trek, did you use an airbrush or can on the deflector dish? Really like the color...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


>


Awesome. Looks like from the show itself.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I know there are a lot of Big E experts out there. But I have to believe that they would have a hard time telling which pics are of your model, and which pics are from the show. This is really an amazing build !!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

stryker said:


> Great, great pictures and model. Trek, did you use an airbrush or can on the deflector dish? Really like the color...


I airbrushed Alclad copper over Tamiya grey fine surface primer.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Awesome. Looks like from the show itself.


Thanks Chris. It means a lot coming from a gifted modeler like you.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> I know there are a lot of Big E experts out there. But I have to believe that they would have a hard time telling which pics are of your model, and which pics are from the show. This is really an amazing build !!


Thanks! I like to think my ship is close to what the studio model would have looked like if they'd had high definition cameras back in the day. That was my goal anyway.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Stunning! You certainly nailed 'the look'.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Thanks! I like to think my ship is close to what the studio model would have looked like if they'd had high definition cameras back in the day. That was my goal anyway.


It's always cool when you actually reach your goals like you did here.:thumbsup:


IMG_5954 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Beautiful work sir!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Beautiful work sir!


I am honored you think so sir.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> It's always cool when you actually reach your goals like you did here.:thumbsup:


Thanks a lot Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I might have asked you in another thread but what color did you paint the hull and the darker details?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Fantastic job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I might have asked you in another thread but what color did you paint the hull and the darker details?


The hull color was a mix of Imperial Japanese Navy Sky Grey, ACE Shady Cove, Flat White, Olive Drab, and SAC Bomber Green. What I got was a color almost a dead match for the unpainted hull plastic:


IMG_4356 by trekriffic, on Flickr

The other accent colors were per the kit instructions except for the leading edge of the dorsal which was about an 80/20 mix of Hellblau and my hull color.
I used Testors Insignia Red, Insignia Yellow, Flat White, Meduim Grey, and Flat Black for the painted on ship's registry, pennants, and whatever those markings are on the underside of the secondary hull.


Enterprise Beauty Shot by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> The hull color was a mix of Imperial Japanese Navy Sky Grey, ACE Shady Cove, Flat White, Olive Drab, and SAC Bomber Green. What I got was a color almost a dead match for the unpainted hull plastic:
> 
> The other accent colors were per the kit instructions except for the leading edge of the dorsal which was about an 80/20 mix of Hellblau and my hull color.
> I used Testors Insignia Red, Insignia Yellow, Flat White, Meduim Grey, and Flat Black for the painted on ship's registry, pennants, and whatever those markings are on the underside of the secondary hull.


Thanks! Great info!

It just registered that you _painted on_ the ship's registry et. al. FANTASTIC WORK! WOW!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> It just registered that you _painted on_ the ship's registry et. al. FANTASTIC WORK! WOW!!


Thanks! I used the vinyl masks from Orbital Drydocks. They were fantastic!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

So your hull colour is almost the same as the kits plastic, correct? You've really nailed it, and my kits arriving next week (I hope). I will use that for a match up when I buy paint.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

OzyMandias said:


> So your hull colour is almost the same as the kits plastic, correct? You've really nailed it, and my kits arriving next week (I hope). I will use that for a match up when I buy paint.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Here's another pic comparing my mix to a color strip from ACE Hardware. The color the cap is resting on is Shady Cove. As you can see it's not quite as green as Shady Cove but tends towards the more neutral side of grey:


IMG_4355 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> Enterprise Beauty Shot by trekriffic, on Flickr


Lovely shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> Lovely shot! :thumbsup:


Thanks! That image was created by a member over on the RPF from a photo I took of the ship at the entrance to my garage:


IMG_5135 by trekriffic, on Flickr

It was taken right after I'd finished painting all the markings to show what she looked like in natural sunlight. None of the lights were on but it didn't matter in all that sunlight.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's the single best photograph of your SUPERB work!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> That's the single best photograph of your SUPERB work!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I think you may be right.


IMG_5777 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> None of the lights were on but it didn't matter in all that sunlight.


You know, I never noticed!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> You know, I never noticed!


I used the translucent white inserts for the lit windows so even unlit they look lit.

Still, I like them lit the best...


IMG_5178 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SteveR said:


> You know, I never noticed!


Yeah, the beauty of the build & flawless paint job outshines the mere lighting!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Yeah, the beauty of the build & flawless paint job outshines the mere lighting!


Yeah. I have to admit I'm pretty happy with it...


IMG_5227 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, she's a beautiful Gal!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

There will certainly come a few as nice, but just as certainly none will be better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Trekkriffic, I have been quietly enjoying all of your build threads like the Romulan and Klingon ships and the Leif Ericsson too, but you have outdone yourself with this build. I cannot stay quiet any longer. Seeing these beauty shots of your Gray Lady...damn


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Trekkriffic said:


> Yeah. I have to admit I'm pretty happy with it...
> 
> 
> IMG_5227 by trekriffic, on Flickr


That ... is ... just ... gorgeous! I really really love this build!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Build like this really make me appreciate the craftsmanship that some people are capable of!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> Build like this really make me appreciate the craftsmanship that some people are capable of!


Thanks so much Doc! Seeing one's efforts appreciated by one's peers is really the highest praise there is. You guys make me want to be a better modeller...


IMG_5203 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

IMG_5203 by trekriffic, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

Man, you look at a photograph like this, and you ask yourself, "How can that NOT be the studio model?!"

I can't say anything else that hasn't already been said. Exceptional work, sir!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Scotty K said:


> I can't say anything else that hasn't already been said. Exceptional work, sir!


Thanks Scotty! 


IMG_4907 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Be careful of lint!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Be careful of lint!


*Yes. I keep the dome closed for that very reason! Kirk has enough unfriendly visitors popping up on the bridge to deal with without having to worry about giant lint strands! *


IMG_5790 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"I don't care if it takes every man we have, I want this lint off the ship!"


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> "I don't care if it takes every man we have, I want this lint off the ship!"


Ahhhhh yes! The famous lost episode...

"The Indignity Syndrome"

Kirk and crew encounter a giant, seemingly friendy, space belly button but Spock senses a lint trap ...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*hahahahahahahaha!!!!~!!!*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

The Indignity Syndrome by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

No... no... stop...:freak::tongue::lol:


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

I think that is one of the funniest pics I have seen on the forum!!! :tongue:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"Next week: Kirk visits Uranus?"


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

SteveR said:


> "Next week: Kirk visits Uranus?"


Please...NO PICTURES from that episode!!!!:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SteveR said:


> "Next week: Kirk visits Uranus?"


The "Flesh Gordon" of Trek!:drunk:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> Please...NO PICTURES from that episode!!!!:freak:


*I don't get it. What's wrong with Uranus?*


Over Uranus by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"Hey, what planet do you think I'm from?"

Very pretty...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Oh I get it... you're referring to that other lost episode... "Balance of Tissue"...

McCoy: "Holy Crap! It's a.. giant roll of... toilet tissue!"
Kirk: "Spock! I can't see Uranus!"
Spock: "Indeed Captain. Uranus appears to have been... wiped out."*


Uranus is Missing by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

They say good dialogue is hard to do... but clearly Trekkrific has that licked!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> *Oh I get it... you're referring to that other lost episode... "Balance of Tissue"...
> 
> McCoy: "Holy Crap! It's a.. giant roll of... toilet tissue!"
> Kirk: "Spock! I can't see Uranus!"
> ...


be on the lookout for Klingons


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I hope this thread doesn't get flushed.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> be on the lookout for Klingons


Nice one Lou! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> I hope this thread doesn't get flushed.


*
Yes. It would be nice if it could hang around for awhile...*


Galaxy's Edge by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Over Uranus by trekriffic, on Flickr


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

harristotle said:


> Beautiful shot!


*
Thanks!

Just for fun...*


incident1 by trekriffic, on Flickr


Corbomite Maneuver by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

More fun than should be legal...:jest:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Can you hold the dish and pull an Apollo?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> Can you hold the dish and pull an Apollo?


*You mean something like this?*

*Who Mourns for Adonais...*


Who Mourns for Adonais by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hah! Excellent!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Can you hold the dish and pull an Apollo?


Pull an Apollo?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

But can you do it with the pinky up? After all, you're a gentleman ...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

TrekFX said:


> Pull an Apollo?


Hah! Very clever Trek! Hadn't thought of that... and I usually do!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Not to keep resurrecting this old thread but I just wanted to share this new image with you guys... hope you like it!*

*The Apple*

The Apple by trekriffic, on Flickr

*Sorry...one more...*

*The Conscience of the King*

conscienceoftheking by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cool.


----------

